# استفسار : مقادير الصابون الصلب بزيت الزيتون



## nora ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2013)

برجاء التكرم بشرح مقادير صناعة الصابون المصنوع من زيت الزيتون
انا حاولت اكتر من مره ولكن التجربه بتفشل
بعض التجارب
2 ليتر زيت زيتون
200 جرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
1 لتر مياه

وحاولت بطرق اخرى ومازلت افشل
شكرا للمساعده مقدما


----------



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

المقادير الصحيحه:

زيت زيتون : 2000 جرام
صوديوم هيدروكسيد نقى 100% : 257.398 جرام
ماء مقطر : 760 جرام


----------



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

وسيبيه فى القالب عدة أيام لأن صابون زيت الزيتون النقى بياخد وقت لحد ما يتماسك.


----------



## nora ahmed (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## nora ahmed (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بس لازم ماء مقطر ؟ 
مياه عاديه من الفلتر تنفع ؟


----------



## marmar7 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

يفضل ماء مقطر بس لو مش متوفر استخدمى مياة مفلتره.


----------



## marmar7 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

على فكره الماء المقطر ممكن تشتريه من الصيدليه بس هى للأسف عبوات صغيره بتستخدم لأذابه الأدويه البودر بس هو ده اللى بلاقيه قريب منى . عبوه 50 مللى فى كيس بلاستيك بتتباع بخمسين قرش.


----------

